# Quick Project - Clock pivot burnishing jig



## PHPaul (Aug 29, 2020)

A cyber friend of mine showed me some pictures of a jig built from a door hinge to hold clock parts to polish and burnish the pivots.   I started to make one like the picture but wasn't satisfied that the pieces would align accurately enough.  Also had serious doubts about rigidity due to the screw holes in the leaf and the cut-outs he needed to accommodate various sizes of gears.

So I made one out of some 3/16 black iron plate scraps I had laying around:
	

		
			
		

		
	




I drilled and tapped holes in the dowel pins for some 6-32 thumb screws I had in my junk drawer.  I slipped them on to a piece of 1/4" drill rod and made a little fixture to hold them in alignment while I welded them in place.  Then I "align-reamed" them to pretty decent accuracy.




He needed arbors in 3 sizes to hold the work piece.  I made sets in .043, .055 and .063 with just a hole in one side to hold the axle and milled half of the thickness off to make a "trough" on the other side to expose the pivot for burnishing.




Here's the .063 set installed in the fixture.

Nothing complex at all, just a fun little project for a rainy afternoon.


----------

